# embroidery machine needles



## cigam83 (May 17, 2006)

hey Everyone,

I have a Brother PR600, and haven't used it in a while because before I moved to a new building and was embroidering onto a shirt, a couple of the needles broke.

Where is the best place to buy new accessories? I'd like to be sure I'm buying the right things (if it makes a difference) so is there a site that lets you choose your exact machine and shows accessories only for that? Otherwise, where can you recommend I buy needles for this machine to get it back up and running. And is there a simple online video or anything showing basics on threading and installing needles, etc?

Thank you!!


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't you have a owners manual for your machine? needle size installation etc is in it

75/11 is the normal size. flat back not the round ones. many places you can order them on the net. www.allstitch.net is one or you can usually get them at fabric stores.

I have never tried to put a patch on with my machine. I have made patches and then sewed them on with my sewing machine

sally


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Have you checked with where you got your machine from for the needles and other supplies?

Also, the owners manual should have all the info regarding changing needles and overall maintenance (which I'm sure the machine needs because you said it hadn't been used in a while).


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Andrew,
Order direct from brother( The PAS Store - Your One Stop Shop & One Stop Solution) or , as mentioned, allstitch is a good company. The needles that end with bbr are made especially for the pr600 and use a modified point on them. The first thing you need to do is join PR600-EmbPro_Machines : PR600 & Embroidery Professional Machine Lovers They have lots of knowledgeable people, maintenance and parts manuals, and lots of good advice for your machine.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

According to the manual...

*Your machine is designed to use household embroidery needles. The factory recommended*
*needle is “HAX 130 EBBR” (Organ). Schmetz needles 130/705 H-E may be used as a*
*substitute. Use of any other needles may break the needle or thread or damage the needlethreading*​*mechanism or result in injuries.*

You can view the manual here... [media]http://www.brother-usa.com/ModelDocuments/Consumer/Users%20Manual/UM_PR_600II_PR600IIUPG_EN_1336.PDF[/media]

As for vendors, I get most of my supplies from 5ts.com. Great to work with...


----------

